

India : Rejecting a job offer? Get ready to pay penalty - giis
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/jobs/rejecting-a-job-offer-get-ready-to-pay-penalty/

======
auctiontheory
Title is misleading - penalty applies to reneging on a signed contract, not
rejecting the offer.

Link is broken. Instead:
[http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-08-23/news...](http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2013-08-23/news/41440580_1_job-
offer-penalty-clause-offer-letter)

